# Like an Ipad. Only cheap.



## Mouse (Aug 4, 2013)

I was thinking about getting something so I could do some writing in my room in the eve. Something small and quiet so I can work on the WiP while everyone else is asleep.

Just looked at an Ipad and those things are stupidly expensive. How do people actually afford those? (Serious question. If anybody does know where they're sold cheap, let me know!)

So, I'm looking for something under £100 (preferably under £50) that you can transfer files to, so I can work on my Word file. And I need to be able to type on it, not just stab it with one of those stabby things (can you type on Ipads even?!).

So does anything like that even exist?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 4, 2013)

Tablets are not good for serious typing, Mouse. Even with a keyboard, it's fiddly. A netbook, maybe? Like a mini computer?


----------



## Mouse (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, I bought a netbook a few years ago but it was so useless that I had to send it back and get my money back. Just looked at some on Amazon and they look exactly the same, so I don't want to end up buying the same crap one again.


----------



## Mirannan (Aug 4, 2013)

Mouse said:


> I was thinking about getting something so I could do some writing in my room in the eve. Something small and quiet so I can work on the WiP while everyone else is asleep.
> 
> Just looked at an Ipad and those things are stupidly expensive. How do people actually afford those? (Serious question. If anybody does know where they're sold cheap, let me know!)
> 
> ...



Yes, although I don't know how good they are. Argos has the Acer Iconia 7-incher at £99.99 - £50 off list. Other internet electronics stores have various brands you've never heard of quite cheap, too. Caveat Emptor applies.

I think most tablets have a virtual keyboard built into the touchscreen software.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 4, 2013)

Can you type on it? I need to be able to type - like, proper touchtype type.

Just been looking at this thingy: NEO 2 Supporting Learning and Teaching | Renaissance Learning Anybody have one?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 4, 2013)

You know all my typos and i's.... They're all on the touchpad keyboard.... Nuff said


----------



## alchemist (Aug 4, 2013)

I use my phone. I've gotten so used to it, I now type faster on the phone than laptop, although have more errors due to Stumpy Finger Syndrome.

Quickoffice is totally compatible with Word.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 4, 2013)

Can you use two hands to type on a phone though?


----------



## alchemist (Aug 4, 2013)

Two thumbs, sorry. As opposed to the two fingers I used on the laptop.

(oppose ... thumbs ... get it?)


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 4, 2013)

Do you touch type, Mouse? I think for touch typists it is slower. For our two fingered/ thumbed friends, there may not be much difference.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 4, 2013)

Ah bum. I just want something to write in bed with, basically, but I touch type, so I need something with a proper keyboard. I could just drag my laptop upstairs, but it needs to be plugged in all the time cos the battery's knackered and it's really noisy.

edit: yep, springs.


----------



## Parson (Aug 5, 2013)

Perhaps a new battery? They can be bought for less than $100. Depends on computer et al. I've bought a new one from (drawing a blank and on my wife's computer) but they have major upgrades in terms of battery life. My HP with a 17 in. screen has a literal 9 hour charge with constant use. It's awesome!

If you were actually thinking of an i pad --- not a good choice for a touch typist. --- I'm one too. You could try on line auctions, etc. sometimes the older ones go for quite a reasonable price.


----------



## jastius (Aug 5, 2013)

you can get a bluetooth keyboard for those touch screens as long as the devise is bluetooth enabled. otherwise you are stuck with stabbity stab stab stab.
but you could write a lot of murder mysteries  that way...
why don't you just get another laptop? 
if you get a reconditioned one they cost about the same as a tablet.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 5, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Ah bum. I just want something to write in bed with, basically, but I touch type, so I need something with a proper keyboard. I could just drag my laptop upstairs, but it needs to be plugged in all the time cos the battery's knackered and it's really noisy.



Sounds like a new laptop or battery would be better. I never use a tablet for writing, only for taking notes when I'm away from the computer.


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 5, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Well, I bought a netbook a few years ago but it was so useless that I had to send it back and get my money back.



Which netbook did you get? I use a Samsung NC10 for writing when I'm away from the PC, and it's brilliant. I can't fault the keyboard; it feels as good as my clickety PC one. (The mouse touchpad thing is hideous, true, but I only use the keyboard to navigate within a document.) I'm sure you could get a second-hand one in your price range.


----------



## Abernovo (Aug 5, 2013)

I've considered a tablet, but the keyboards you can get with them do look awful piddly. I do a passable impression of touch typing, and I suspect my fingers would move automatically to the wrong places, set for a full size keyboard.

I've been looking at the Acer Aspire One as a replacement for my laptop. Converting the money, it should be about £250. Only a 10.1 inch screen and 1GB RAM, and it's a netbook, but I've seen some good comments about it. Definitely portable and it comes with Windows 7 Starter.

I'd still like a tablet for reading and web-surfing, though. One day.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 5, 2013)

On the tablet front. If I was only writing and browsing, I'd get it without hesitation in place of a pc, and buy a bigger keyboard than the one I did get (I think if this option is possible, Mouse, it might be worth looking at. You can get stands now with the keyboard built in, and that's got to be perfect for lying on the bed, typing. But it's the fiddly keyboard does it for me, and the fact it's seperate from the tablet.) It is, without doubt, the single most used gadget in the house, and I have taken my laptop out for work once since I got it -- I have all my regular reports loaded onto it, and pdf files in the kindle app that I reference regularly. 

It is simply that I do so much computer based work-work that I need the bigger capacity and additional functionality of a good laptop. (And am probably looking at replacing it soon, it's getting old. Poor thing.) I'd be quite tempted by the tablet/laptop options, but they're pretty pricey. Gives computer small, reassuring pat.


----------



## Kylara (Aug 5, 2013)

I've got a Lenovo Thinkpad tablet - designed really well, good on screen keyboard and the one I have has an attachable proper keyboard folio case which is excellent. I have the Android one, which has doc2go on it, but the new one is win8 so definitely has doc compatibility. It was designed for business use - all the tablets designed for business use are better if you want to write on them and not just play about with them - I'd recommend going onto this Tablet PC Forums, Discussion and Support and posting up what you want to use it for and a budget, they are really knowledgeable and pretty quick at replying. There are an absolute load of tablets out there, but everyone only seems to know about Apple which is a shame because the price of the iPad is stupid, especially as it isn't actually very good. you'll be able to find something better and cheaper I promise


----------



## Mouse (Aug 5, 2013)

HB - it was a couple of years ago now and I can't remember, but it was only about £50 brand new so it wasn't a decent one. Looked up what you suggested and am now watching one on ebay that's currently £35.

Ky - I see there's one of those thinkpad things on Amazon, refurbished, for £80. Looks like the sort of thing I'm after.

I could just get a new battery for my laptop, but I'm really looking for something small and light. My laptop's a bit of a beast!

Thanks, all.


----------

